# Icône : affichage dans le dock & dans Finder/barre latérale



## Verlet (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai réalisé il y a peu une icône pour mon dossier EPFL (si vous la voulez, MPez moi) avec Icon Composer (disponible dans les _developer tools_) et mis cette icône en utilisant le classique cmd-I, etc.
Afin de me conformer aux standards de SL, j'ai mis les différentes images (512x512, 256x256, 128x128, 32x32 et 16x16) en utilisant des images différentes pour le 32x32 et 16x16.
Si l'icône dans le Dock me satisfait pleinement, le dossier dans le Finder ainsi que dans la barre latérale apparaît comme une réduction de l'image 512x512 au lieu de l'image 16x16; la même chose se passe dans la barre latérale du Finder.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à me proposer?

Merci d'avance

Verlet


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

Créer une icône spéciale pour le 16x16.


----------



## Verlet (27 Avril 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, avec la même pour 16x16 et 32x32. 
Toujours pas d'améliorations...


----------



## Chrone (7 Décembre 2010)

Je fais remonter ce topic car moi aussi j'aimerai bien pouvoir mettre deux icônes différentes sur un même fichier. Une pour le Finder et une pour la barre latérale donc. Des idées ?


----------

